# 97 Pathfinder #2 misfire P0302 and P0325



## stanen8871 (Apr 15, 2003)

Codes: P0302 (misfire on #2 cylinder) and P0325 (knock sensor)

1997 Nissan Pathfinder, 4wd, 3.3 liter V6, Automatic, A/C, 168,000 miles.
Starts fine cold, once engine fully warmed up - shut off for say 5 -60 minutes - then the warm restart results in a missing (misfire on #2) which goes away after 120 seconds - then it runs fine.
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's probably a fuel injector issue, but check your ignition system componants, first. An injector leakdown test wouldn't hurt, but in most cases, an injector leaking down will affect startup after a cold soak more often than after the engine has warmed up and shut off for just a few minutes. The 3.3L's did have problems with injectors failing. Nissan put out a TSB regarding the condition and recommended a professional fuel injection cleaning prior to replacing any injectors.


----------



## stanen8871 (Apr 15, 2003)

It is really strange, I would not think an electrical component or fuel component would act this way. If I start it cold and run it for hours its fine.
It only happens after a warm restart( sitting for 30min - 2hrs then start) .After about 2 minutes idling it clears up. When it happens its always #2 cylinder. It really seems to point to the intake manifold gasket, but I sprayed carb cleaner around the #2 cylinder area and it did not change idle speed at all. plug and wire seems good for #2. 
I have read this has happened to others, but there seems to be no identifiable fix.


----------



## stanen8871 (Apr 15, 2003)

this is caused by a vacuum leak, a vapor lock issue. this should be flagged as I believe all 1996 and 1997 possible 1998 pathfinders are going to have this problem. a P0302 #2 cylinder misfire w/secondary code of P0325 knock sensor. before replacing injector 2, wires , plugs, etc.. check the vacuum line above rear drivers side tire, small hose from charcoal canister up over the shock to the purge valve.The rubber hose from the canister connects to a metal hose then the metal hose connects back to a rubber hose to the purge valve. The METAL hose corrodes and leaks causing a #2 misfire for a small amount of time when warm started. pass this on few mechanics know of this. you will see the metal corroded.


----------



## brownsamantha (Jun 27, 2014)

*runs rough*

my mother just had her pathfinder serviced. The plug, wires, cap, filter, fuel filter, oil changed. When she got the truck back it has a rough idle when in gear and it will miss after it warms up a few seconds after she starts tp drive it. Acts like it is going to stall. The mechanic took her intake off to fix and leak. Can anyone give any insight into this please??? Also the check engine light starts flashing and when they hok it up to computer it gives a knock sensor error.


----------

